# Milk Run - loose rope



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Are you planning on going back and retrieving it, or just leaving it there?...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Go back and get it.


----------



## jwithers (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the individual that drown on the Stillwater got caught up on an open throw bag in the water from a boat. Go back and get it or cut it loose as best u can. It is a bad hazard that people won't be able to see up river.


----------

